# Smith & Wesson 629 .44mag vs. Ruger Super Redhawk .44mag



## Hangfire

I'm on the verge of buying a new .44 mag for hunting and hunting back-up. It has come down to two wheel guns, the S&W 629 and the Ruger Super Redhawk.

Which would be the best investment, that is retain value but also stand up to the rigors of shooting 240gr loads over a long period?


----------



## go4thegusto

Go to www.garrettcartridges.com and read his articles. Randy Garrett makes the most powerful 44 load out there and it only works in the Ruger handguns. You will be convinced.

Get a 5.5 inch Redhawk!


----------



## Whelen35

I think it depends on how you are going to do most of you shooting. The 629 is lighter, and would be ok with a hunting number of heavy loads, and if a majority of shooting was done with less than max type loads, it would be my choice. If however you want one load and it is a hotter one, then the ruger will be the one to take the punishment and keep on going. It however is more noticable on the hip. I use my 629 mostly for lighter loads now and use my ruger blackhawk for the heavy stout loads. If I was to need a backup gun to a rifle while hunting, I would pick the 629 in a sholder hoster, and if it could not stand the shots needed for the backup gun, chances are that I would need a much bigger gun, or learn to shoot better. To me, when you are talking hunting handguns, you are either talking about a primary hunting gun that will need to be shot a lot to gain the skills to hunt with it, or a backup to a hunting gun and limmited use as a primary hunting gun. For mostly hunting weight becomes a bit less of an issue, and the ability to scope the gun becomes a factor for me. As a secondary gun, weight is a very big factor. If it weighs too much, it will be left at home when you need it because any gun gets heavy by the end of the day, and most become heavy in a very short time when doing any hard walking or stalking. For pure backup, you may want to consider some of the 44 and 45's that are out there built to be humped arround a lot and shot little. Not a definative answer, but some more things to ponder before you decide on what to do. Also look into what types of hosters are out there for the gun you are thinking about. Hoster designe can make a huge differance on how heavy the gun feels at the end of the day.


----------



## dlip

The 629 is a fantastic wheel gun, I can't give you any info based on experience from the Ruger.


----------



## Plainsman

All I can say is ditto to Whelen35's advise. I have had both brands, but have two 629's now. My serious hunting 44 is an 83/8 inch underlug with unflutted cylinder. Only about 100 were made. I sometimes use a load I read about in Shooting Times. The guy called it the 10.91mm Mag. It is the 300 gr Hornady with two canelures. My cylinder is long enough to use the second canelure and I load H110 to near max load for a 240 gr. It gives me (don't know where I put my data sheet) just around 1400fps if I remember right.

I have not seen my nephews 629 yet, but as he described it on the telephone a constant diet of these heavy loads peened the end of the cyclinder rod and he had problems with lockup. A little emery cloth solved the problem. I don't think you will loosen one with factory loads.

Oh, my second 629 is a 4 inch barrel without underlug. It kicks twice as much, but I don't leave it behind like I do the long barrel. If you want it for backup go light. If you don't you will leave it behind. Also, for $75 put night sights on it.


----------



## The Norseman

Very good advice from both.

I only have S&W's and only use heavy loads at hunting time.
Light loads for plinking.

Good Luck.


----------

